# Combine charter and resort?



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

My wife and I and another couple are considering chartering in the BVI's this coming winter. Not everyone (ok, only me) wants to spend a week on a sailboat, so we're looking into the possibility of doing maybe three or four days on a boat and three or four days at a nice resort. Does anyone know if any of the chartering companies or resorts do split packages like that, or will we have to arrange it ourselves? 

Thanks for any info or tips.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't know of any packages done by the charter companies in the BVI but can recommend two resorts that are excellent and close to water:

- Scrub Island
- Peter Island
- Little Dix
- Leverick Bay

(oops, that's more than 2)


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

Bitter End has a good resort and sailing activities.

https://www.beyc.com/


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We just got back from BVI. A week on a boat would be grand for all if you pick a nice base of operations. A protected anchorage with a good restaurant and facilities would give a nice night's sleep for several days, then pick a new port-of-call. If you pick a hotel, you're stuck with whatever you first picked. Transportation on the islands is by taxi anyway, so the only difference would be the flexibility that the boat would give. Suppose you wanted to snorkle. Boat -go there and jump off. Hotel -book an excursion and shell out $100 a person, wait for the time, ride out, snorkle, ride back, throw in a couple of blood curdling taxi rides for 4.

Put on you salesman hat and sell them the boat trip.

Don


----------



## snmhanson (Mar 16, 2010)

I would charter the boat for the full week. If after being on the boat for a few days they still want the resort you could grab a slip at Scrub Island Resort for the remaining days. Technically you'd still be on the boat, but you'd be on the slip and have the resort at your disposal. Only potential issue is that you might need reservations for the slip depending on time of year. In any case, Scrub is one of the nicest resorts in the BVIs (in my opinion). Also, if you've never been in the BVIs make sure they understand that there aren't any really big resorts in the islands like you would find in the states. If they want more of the large resort experience you would need to head to Puerto Rico - which can be fun in it's own right. I agree with the previous post that you should convince them to save the resort for another time.

Matt


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your input. The entire week on the boat just isn't going to happen for a number of reasons. I've contacted a charter broker, and they tell me that getting a three day charter in February is definitely possible. I'll let you know what I come up with. This trip may get put off for a year now. My son informs me that he wants to spend his spring semester next year in Barcelona; if that happens, my wife and I will want to go visit him there, so its unlikely we'll be doing both a Carribbean and Eurpoean vacation in the same year.


----------

